# Quick Question



## HHHHH (Sep 26, 2009)

I recently received a citation for speeding, and under the date section there is no date listed. Instead there is just a capital S with a circle around it. What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

_Another _speeding ticket? Or is this the same one you asked about a week ago?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

HHHHH said:


> I recently received a citation for speeding, and under the date section there is no date listed. Instead there is just a capital S with a circle around it. What is that supposed to mean?


Could it mean "SAME"?

There are two dates on a cite; the date the citation is written and the date of the infraction which one is cited for. Rarely are they not the same, and usually differ when there's an investigation, or when a cite is issued at an accident or some other scene around midnight.

I'm not that lazy--I just usually write the date again.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

S---head???


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

here is an answer to all your questions from three separate threads about the same speeding ticket. Appeal it.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

S = Suck it, b**ch


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude, just appeal the damn thing and tell the magistrate of your situation. Most of them will eat up your situation, and you probably won't have to even argue the infraction.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Dude, just appeal the damn thing and tell the magistrate of your situation. Most of them will eat up your situation, and you probably won't have to even argue the infraction.


Especially in 59.

"Oh you werent speeding? Ok, NR."

"Oh you work at Dunkies? Ok, NR."

"Oh, you thought you were only going 10 over? Ok, NR."

"Oh, you showed up to your hearing? NR."


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

HHHHH said:


> I recently received a citation for speeding, and under the date section there is no date listed. Instead there is just a capital S with a circle around it. What is that supposed to mean?


Haven't you ever played Monopoly?
Ever hear of a get out of Jail free card?

Keep the citation in a safe place and consider it a warning.

The next time you get stopped just hand it to the officer.

It's what's known as an undated, open ended, Speeding ticket.

This must be your first offense or you wouldn't have gotten the free pass.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

you'd think he'd have learned to stop asking for advice on this site in his previous threads


----------

